# Advice you wish someone had given (beginner) you.



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Daggs said:


> I've been snowboarding a few times the last couple seasons, but this is the first season I'm actually serious about learning the sport and progressing. So, in hindsight, are there any tricks, or pieces of adivce, that you wish you had known when starting out?


Get a private/semi-private lesson from a good instructor.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Agree 100% with lonerider... save yourself a lot of pain during the learning curve by learning to do things correctly the first time with lessons. You'll progress faster and build a proper foundation for your riding and avoid ingraining bad habits that will be harder to correct later.

Learn about layering and quality base layers, mid layers, and outerwear. Proper layers and good gear is the key to staying warm and dry while riding which makes for a happier day. Bulking up with cheap long johns, two pairs of socks, a sweater, scarf, and restrictive Columbia jacket is not the way to stay warm and dry.

Get a helmet. Seriously. It could save your life.

Read many of Snowolf's excellent posts on turn initiation, visualize the concepts even mimicking the moves on dry-land.

Read and understand the basic rules of etiquette and trail safety.

Ride trails appropriate for your ability level. You won't have fun falling every 10 feet on a black and everyone else will hate you for being there when you shouldn't be.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Learn switch early because you're not going to want to bother "starting over" once you get decent.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Mean Joe nailed this one. Simple, concise and dead on. 

Me I was to ill informed and nieve and just went out and did it. Now that I'm learning park I'm taking this very same approach and just applying it to a different part of the sport.

Don't build up expectations of flying down all the runs. I took me about 3 outings to become beginner proficient. For many not all it takes a few days of riding to really click and then be comfortable on the green and blue runs. Keep using good form and you will progress quickly and safely. 
Enjoy it is a blast.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

When on toe side edge, imagine a penny between your butt cheeks, and squeeze it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AIRider said:


> When on toe side edge, imagine a penny between your butt cheeks, and squeeze it.


:blink: :blink: :huh: :question:
Won't the copper turn your ass cheeks green? :laugh:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: :blink: :huh: :question:
> Won't the copper turn your ass cheeks green? :laugh:


Help pushing/aligning your pelvis over the board, thus making you flex more at the ankles, so you're not hunched over. That was my biggest problem when I first started out.


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

Commit, more aggressive, use more body strength (it's a sport after all)


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Do not drink and ride a snowboard while you are learning. :dizzy:


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Take one day and only ride switch. Strap in switch, get on the lift switch, get off the lift switch. This is how I learned it and it worked well, for me at least.

I don't think you need to learn how to ride switch early on. I learned after I was pretty good riding normal stance. If I'm going to say something on the subject I would say learn switch after you're a solid snowboarder in your natural stance. Then you already know how to do it so I think it's easier.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'll definatly be sure to take it all to heart.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Get a private/semi-private lesson from a good instructor.


Anyone know any quality instructors (or even someone that isn't necessarily an instructor, per say, but knows how to ride and how to teach) in/around PA? 

I've had a couple lessons, one the first time I went out and another in Breck, but I'm looking to take some more to progress faster (and at a higher quality of riding than I'm at now).


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

Daggs said:


> Anyone know any quality instructors (or even someone that isn't necessarily an instructor, per say, but knows how to ride and how to teach) in/around PA?
> 
> I've had a couple lessons, one the first time I went out and another in Breck, but I'm looking to take some more to progress faster (and at a higher quality of riding than I'm at now).


...You/they would be paid, obviously...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if $ is not an issue, go do a month at sb camp like at hood


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Best Advice: Take a PRIVATE or semi-private lesson, don't try and figure it out on your own. About 12 years ago I tried to figure it out on my own. I got very frustrated, hit my head pretty hard, turned my board in for some skis, and never tried it again until this season.

Prior to taking a semi-private lesson with my wife, I watched Beginner Snowboard Lessons  and I caught on to the lesson real quick. The instructor told my wife that I progressed quicker than anyone he's seen before. I tack it all up to learned as much as I could before going on.


----------

